# RS Cosworth buftyd!



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Got a chance to wash the old nail over the weekend as it stayed dry, winter protection seems to be holding up!took a few pics after,good excuse to check the camera on my new phone...enjoy

was just a deep wash,dry and top up..and a wipe down with 921:thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work. What a stunning car!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats one of the best cosworths i ever seen, what products do you use on the car, polish plus lsp, and wheel cleaner, the car really looks in concours condition, massive credit to you..


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Very very nice. Great work. Have you restored it yourself?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

stuart5760 said:


> Excellent work. What a stunning car!!


thanksmate



Trip tdi said:


> Thats one of the best cosworths i ever seen, what products do you use on the car, polish plus lsp, and wheel cleaner, the car really looks in concours condition, massive credit to you..


Hi mate thanks for the kind words,far from concours mate,i use it everday rain,sun and snow have done for that last 5years.

lsp wise i got up to 18coats of body wrap and had to stop uing it as the weather got a bit crappy and reverted back to werkstat,i use the wolfs white satin to wash with and use the same on the wheels:thumb:



Claireeyy said:


> Very very nice. Great work. Have you restored it yourself?


Thanks mate,i had it painted when i first got it it was pretty good condition but im a bit fussy replaced few odds and sods and loads of elbow grease


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks in lovely condition 

I wonder how many of these are left now?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. thats all I can say. Credit to yourself.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks smart. I do like a shiny RS


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumb:awesome, very tidy. What's it running


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Some bit of kit is that :thumb: (camera quality looks good too )


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top notch, looks mint


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Lovely looking saph cos.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent work mate and a very class car. There are far to many of those that either have been ruined with mods (wheels and body kits) or just look really tired. What sort of power do they deliver as standard?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words people

For those who asked,its not running mega mental power,lol 330 with stg 3 bits ample for daily use and still makes me smile

tmitch45 i think they were around 220 stock mate.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Stunning motor - I love to see classics like this still on the road and in such great condition. Using it everyday too, good on you!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and a lovely iconic Cosworth...This no old nail...!!!!!!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Minty Tinty Moonstone....:argie:

Beautiful car, any show awards??:thumb: if no you should have:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Minty Tinty Moonstone....:argie:
> 
> Beautiful car, any show awards??:thumb: if no you should have:thumb:


Cheers guys:thumb:

123quackers,i did mate this year,won car of the day on the registras stand for the sapphire cosworth at national day,was well chuffed with it


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> Cheers guys:thumb:
> 
> 123quackers,i did mate this year,won car of the day on the registras stand for the sapphire cosworth at national day,was well chuffed with it


And well deserved it was too:thumb:

Had one or two of these back in the day not in that condition though..

Thanks for showing ENJOY :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Think i`m in lust with this car, simple stunning


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks lovely....:argie:

did you leave the BW on the car, or did you remove it before the jeffs?!?!,

:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Every time I see this car makes me want a cossie!!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

That is some 'old nail' LOL gorgeous and how nice to see a great looking and well kept one in regular action, brings back many happy memories :thumb:


----------



## Manu007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice car, great work


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

A little sex wee ;-)

I will get a cossie 1 day


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Never get tired of looking at pics of your stunning RS :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking in great condition, a guy local here when i was young had a new 3 door Cossie he had fantastic fun with it apart from having to fit new rear tyres very often LOL


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys,makes it all worth while:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> looks lovely....:argie:
> 
> did you leave the BW on the car, or did you remove it before the jeffs?!?!,
> 
> :thumb:


I left the coats of body wrap on mate(i like breaking rules lol) more so to experiment to be honest but happy to report no adverse affects,jett took to it well..and as daft as it sounds the typical 'glow' of BW is still there


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

God that's tidy - great work! My dad had literally hundreds of cossies.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work fella cars in great nick hats off to you


----------



## bornlucky (Dec 29, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> It looks in lovely condition
> 
> I wonder how many of these are left now?


Approx 650 on the road and 750 on sorn according to howmanyleft.co.uk

this was a search for sierra sapphire cosworth btw


----------



## motor clean (Oct 9, 2011)

absolutly gawjus mate ! fair play nothing like seeing a pristine condition id rarther the older motor in tha model itl blow blow most of the cars on the road today off the tarmac well done fella 20 thumbs up to u x


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

That's looking ace! Love an old school cosworth!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking gorgeous as ever matey :argie: :argie:

I still don't believe that it ever moves off the drive, but there you go 

(just kidding - it's a credit to you as a daily used car)


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Very clean.. Lovely motor as well id love a mint Cosworth at some stage.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful car mate :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers guys..:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mo, looks stunning as ever!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good fella! :thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> It looks in lovely condition
> 
> I wonder how many of these are left now?


SIERRA RS COSWORTH 1.1k

SIERRA SAPPHIRE COSWORTH 691


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Appreciate the kind comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Stunning example of one of my all time favourite cars.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Minted


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

top draw nice work makes me wanna go clean my own right now !


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers guys:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pic whore! 
that QD used over bodywrap?..


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Stunning Mo :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> pic whore!
> that QD used over bodywrap?..


Lol..yes Kev..everything i have applyd has been over BW,would have continued to use it but its a bit tempremental in these temps so it jus gets topped up with trusty old jeffs and the odd wipe over with dg,glos or nano qd depending on what mood im in..lol



Raceno7 said:


> Stunning Mo :thumb:


Cheers Matt..hows ur old girl doin,sleepin for the winter?


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> Lol..yes Kev..everything i have applyd has been over BW,would have continued to use it but its a bit tempremental in these temps so it jus gets topped up with trusty old jeffs and the odd wipe over with dg,glos or nano qd depending on what mood im in..lol
> 
> Cheers Matt..hows ur old girl doin,sleepin for the winter?


Thats right matey, all tucked up and fast asleep in her bubble :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I keep getting told todo the same Matt...but ilike driving it:devil:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin good young man..............................mine went in for boot doing today.
Sep topic but am guessing the 9th is off now mate?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Richors said:


> Lookin good young man..............................mine went in for boot doing today.
> Sep topic but am guessing the 9th is off now mate?


Started to annoy you then i take it..lol

As for the 9th carls deffo out and two are unsure im sure u can guess who lol so its dependant on them..it would be good if we were all there,il text you once iv spoken to them all:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, but it doesn't look any different! :tumbleweed:

What i mean by that is that ever since you started posting pics of the cossie on here it's never looked anything less than immaculate. :buffer:

You cant improve on perfection. :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

2 words.....sex wee.

stunning condition of a classic car that would hold its own in todays era of cars.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful car, Nice to see one on standard wheels being used daily.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

long time since ive seen some porn!!!
MEGA,glad to see youve kept the original cossie wheels!:thumb::thumb::thumb:
more pics,i think!!


----------



## andynick69 (Dec 3, 2010)

lovely ford and good work


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

dis said:


> long time since ive seen some porn!!!
> MEGA,glad to see youve kept the original cossie wheels!:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> more pics,i think!!


Will get some more up soon mate,cheers:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:argie::argie: Why do you tease us so:devil::thumb: Stunning as always buddy!!! :thumb: That reminds me Viper is threatening to get his XR2 finished and ready for show sometime this year mate and thats a stunning example to:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

chillly said:


> :argie::argie: Why do you tease us so:devil::thumb: Stunning as always buddy!!! :thumb: That reminds me Viper is threatening to get his XR2 finished and ready for show sometime this year mate and thats a stunning example to:thumb:


Cheers chilly,an old thread bumped

im hoping he does mate as i would love to see it in the metal...bonny looking thing it is!!:argie:


----------

